# Root Car Insurance



## Chris Holmquist (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm just curious. Has anyone researched Root Car insurance? I read they offer rideshare coverage insurance.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Do they have a website or phone number? You can research it yourself. Just look at the website or call them and ask.


----------



## Connor Coppola (Jan 12, 2019)

Just looked it up in the FAQ on the Root Website:


> *Do you cover Uber and Lyft drivers?*
> We do cover Uber and Lyft drivers-but only when you're driving on your own time. Once you are "for hire" as an Uber or Lyft driver, your Root personal auto policy does not cover you. Uber and Lyft each offer their own coverages for when you are working as a driver. Please refer to their websites to learn more.


I've actually downloaded the Root app and tried it out. They are a Usage Based Insurance provider which is pretty beneficial for safe drivers since the whole concept is based on insurance for how you drive instead of who you are. I stopped using the app cause once I got a quote I wasn't able to shop it around with other providers. I found another app called byteRyde that let me shop it around and have been using this instead.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Connor Coppola said:


> Just looked it up in the FAQ on the Root Website:
> 
> I've actually downloaded the Root app and tried it out. They are a Usage Based Insurance provider which is pretty beneficial for safe drivers since the whole concept is based on insurance for how you drive instead of who you are. I stopped using the app cause once I got a quote I wasn't able to shop it around with other providers. I found another app called byteRyde that let me shop it around and have been using this instead.


Per mile isn't good for us though is it?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm currently trying Root out, couple of issues I've found, while in the initial phase, where they are scoring your driving, there is no way to differentiate between driving your personal vehicle or another vehicle. Example, my regular job I'm a truck driver. The first week I had downloaded Root to my phone, I was on vacation so my score was high, 8/10 on all categories. Then I went back to work, the vibration, changes in speed, difference in braking, cornering, etc., after one week I dropped to a 5/10. That week I was off, I did Lyft all week, so it was rating me based on that. After that first week back in the semi, come the following weekend, I did Lyft again and my score came back up to 7/10. When I messaged them about this, they said that there is no way for them to differentiate things like this, so people who are cops, firefighters, ambulance drivers, etc., where their phone might pick up the movement can negatively impact scoring. I have not gotten a price quote yet, as they are still evaluating my wife's driving.


----------

